# how long?



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi all

just looking for abit of advice really - when ur sw'er came to u with a possible match, how long did it take you from then to bring ur little one/s home?  (obviously if match went ahead etc).

many thanks.

x x x x x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Camly

For Cookie we were told we were the only couple being considered, officially linked a week later, matching panel 4 weeks later and intros 2 weeks after that.  I believe that's quite fast, we had friends linked 2 months before us and intros happened at the same time as us.  

Hope your wait is over soon

Bx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

We got papers for Bubbles at end of July then heard nothing in August (turned out to be a mix up) and then once we said we were interested it was two weeks to arrange sw visit then two weeks to get formally linked and a further week to panel (although normally it is at least a fortnight to a month between linking and panel as papers need to be sent 10days in advance I think). We met DD after planning meeting which was 2 weeks after panel.

So from first getting papers to meeting our DD was 12weeks

magenta x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

We had DS's details when our SW was on holiday so that delayed seeing her for a week, we then had another weeks wait to see his SW and then 10 days wait to see LAC Manager.  At that point we were linked and they were talking panel within a month but our SW was due on holiday and even though we were all happy to rush the paperwork through her manager wasn't 

In the end it was 12 weeks from receiving cpr to meeting DS which was long in our LA as normally 6 weeks.

OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks folks.  really appreciate your answers.    

thanks again. x x x x  xx x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Ours took Agggggggges!

Heard about DS May 08, and met sw's soon after, met fc's june, panel not until August, met ds September but due to major C-Up DS didn't come home until December!!!

Hopefully yours wouldn't be this long though   (Our case is a minority!)


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for ur info wynn. least u got ur littlie home in in the end  

thanks again  x x x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

We were told about our LO third week in July & met LO's s/w the next week, f/c 2 weeks later. Panel was 4 weeks after being told we had been matched and we met him 2 weeks after panel (due to us being on holiday)

So from first seeing CPR to meeting LO it was 7 weeks.

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

for us it was told about our 2 and met their SW 2days later, met FC 8days after being told about them, matching panel 3weeks after 1st hearing about them.

From 1st hearing about them/reading their CPR (same day) to meeting them was 6wk 1day 19.5hours!   we did 12days of intro's, we could have met them 10days earlier however for lots of reasons WE delayed it!

xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

wow u were both relatively quick then    thanks for ur info.  its just the whole unknown isnt it? 

thanks again ladies x x x x x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Calmly

We got details of 'Rainbow' at begining of November 2007 when he was 7 months and we were told we could possibly be through the linking/matching before Christmas.  But there was bits and pieces attached so we didnt get it done until the new year.  Rainbow moved in on 15th February 2008.  So it just over 3 months from hearing about him until he moved in.

How are you doing?  Anything happening? 

Lynn xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya careb

thanks for ur story.  we have possible link with little girl - aged 14 months. obviously only at the very start of our search but    i will keep u posted.

x x x xx x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Just four weeks from matching (and approval) panel to permanent placement (and they came every weekend in the interim), but then ours were unusual circumstances.  We had no introductions as the kids already knew us.  

Bop


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks Bop  x x x x


----------

